# mysql summe der Zeit bilden



## DD2k3 (14. August 2005)

hi,

 ich baue gerade ein php-Script mit dem man Zeiten abspeichern kann, diese Zeiten will ich aber auf einer Seite zusammenrechnen damit man die Summe sehen kann, aber wie ich es mir gedacht habe klappt dies nicht ganz 

 meine abfrage ist so

 select sum(`anmeldung`) from `workdb` group by month(`Datum`)

 so das wäre ja kein Problem gewesen aber wenn ich nun dies im php-Script mit date umrechnen will kommt totaler Schwachsinn raus.

 z.B. hab ich 2 Datensätze bei einen Monat wo einer 7 stunden 52 Minuten behält und der andere 0 stehen hat, und er gibt mir bei der summe eine zeit aus worauf ich einfach nicht komme (21:53).

 deswegen frag ich gibt es etwas anderes oder geh ich total falsch an die Sache?



 thx schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## bn (14. August 2005)

Hallo,

du mußt wahrscheinlich den Umweg in Kauf nehmen, die Zeit in Sekunden umzuwandeln, darauf die Summe anzuwenden und schließend die summierten Sekunden wieder in das Zeitformat umzuwandeln.

Snippet
	
	
	



```
//  select sum(`anmeldung`) from `workdb` group by month(`Datum`)
SELECT SEC_TO_TIME( SUM( TIME_TO_SEC( `anmeldung` ) ) ) 
FROM `workdb` 
GROUP BY MONTH( `Datum` );
```

mfg Bloddy Newbie


----------



## heddesheimer (15. August 2005)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

http://www.heddesheimer.de/coaching/timediff.html

Gruß Marian


----------



## DD2k3 (15. August 2005)

danke, ich hab die erste Varianate von bloddy newbie genommen, auch wenn es bissel mehr aufwand war als ich mir es dachte aber es geht


----------

